
Anonymous defaces BART site, leaks user data - codelion
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-20092221-93/anonymous-defaces-bart-site-leaks-user-data/
======
jameskilton
Current discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2884395>

